
Show HN: Create smart invoices - parolu
http://parolu.de/free-online-invoice/
======
BorisMelnik
Somewhere in the last 24 hours there was a thread on HN about invoicing, might
wanna check that out, I beleive they were requesting an open source invoice
solution.

One small thing I'd like to see change with this and that is the ability to
edit it as "flat rate." Most of my invoices are just 1 number, nothing hourly
so that would be cool.

Nevertheless, a nifty system that is well laid out.

Edit: found that thread for you:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10652696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10652696)

------
parolu
Yes, those "flat rate" invoices would be useful. We will consider this for one
of our next updates.

